

Politically Incorrect Statistics - Does Public-Transit Result in a Crime Boom? - sidsavara
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/23/could-a-public-transit-boom-result-in-a-crime-boom/

======
olefoo
Public transit is not the problem here, bored teenagers with bad values are.

And could we cut it out with the blind use of 'Politically Incorrect'? It's a
usage that degrades the intelligence of everyone who sees it; it's an
emotionally loaded term that brings a raft of irrelevant anger with it.

------
nostrademons
It sounds like this isn't a crime _boom_ so much as a crime _redistribution_.
Instead of ripping off their local 7-11, bored urban teens are going for
higher-value goods from suburban malls up the line.

